# Making Bow Tie Splines (Not Inlays)



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to do a project where an element of the joinery would be bow tie splines. Does anyone have any suggestions on milling the splines? I could make some knives and do it on the moulder but it's for a small qty and different types of wood so I would like a fast setup. Since I want the spline to extend out like the tennon treatment on G & G designs an inlay is not my first choice. -Thanks


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Not speaking from experience here, just what seems logical to me.
I would use a dovetail bit in the table.
Mill some stock to what ever width and depth you've decided on (width i guess would be twice the cutting height of your dovetail bit, and depth would need to be more than the diameter of the bit), length can be whatever, longer the better up to a point.
So, now you have a rectangular piece of wood.
Set up the dovetail bit so it will cut half way across the width of the stock. Set fence to half way point of dovetail bit. Zero clearance fence would be good in this instance.
Run the stock through on edge. Repeat , flipping end to end and top and bottom so you mill all four corners. You should end up with a really long bow tie shaped piece. Cross cut to desired size.

I guess it might even be quicker to set your table saw blade to your desired angle and do it that way.

I'm going to try it on monday just to see if my mind works.


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, Thanks for such a comprehensive reply. My first day on this forum, looks like a great community.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Eloy

All you need to do is pickup a bit or two and you can make all the bow tie splines you will need on the router table.. ..best done on the Horiz.router table but the normal router table will do just fine also..:yes2:

Magnate 5401 14° Butterfly Spline Router Bits - 3/4" Cutting

Amana 45860 14 Degree Butterfly Spline 1/2 Router Bit

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Making the Most of Your Router Bits: The Butterfly Spline Bit | Articles | Woodworkers Journal

MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

Dave did almost the same. and it is a WOW look 
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/16706d1226718386-workbench-100_2073.jpg
===



damnitboy said:


> I want to do a project where an element of the joinery would be bow tie splines. Does anyone have any suggestions on milling the splines? I could make some knives and do it on the moulder but it's for a small qty and different types of wood so I would like a fast setup. Since I want the spline to extend out like the tennon treatment on G & G designs an inlay is not my first choice. -Thanks


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi elroy,

Does it really need to be a spline or could the joint be a standard woodworking joint and be covered with a decorative raised inlay to achieve the G&G look?

Make the project, cut the pockets for the inlays, make a inlay blank as Gavin says, contour the end of your inlay blank, cut the inlay piece off the blank and install the inlay.

That's how I would try to do it and just another way to achieve the look you want.


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Bob, that was exactly the information I needed.
Thanks!!!
-Eloy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Eloy

How about some snapshots of you using the bits 

==



damnitboy said:


> Bob, that was exactly the information I needed.
> Thanks!!!
> -Eloy


----------

